# Skip and the Gang!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Skip Marks his daughter Alex and son Phillip were ready for some RR and some fish catching. This crew is a regular and we always have good time and catch a bunch of fish and today was no different. Things started slow with the windy conditions picking up about 20 trout and a few nice redfish then the bite totally stopped for awhile. Finally the tide started to fall and we got on a good trout bite. The trout were hitting the live shrimp and plastics too. We found them in a protected cove and biting along a line where the dirty water washing thru a cut and was entering clean water in the cove. Nice sized trout too. We finished up at 1:30 and just made it in before the rain hit. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">55 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">3 Redfish<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">3 drums<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

